# American Expat looking for a job



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am an American Expat in Dubai searching for work. I have been a banker for 25 years and would like to continue my career here in Dubai. Does anyone have a special recruiter which has helped you find a job in Dubai? If so, please let me know.

Thank you for reading my post!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

"Thank you for reading my post!"

No! Thank you for ruining the economy!


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Jimmyjnas, it's expats like you that give other expats a bad name.... 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Kind of deserved that one Jimbo... Wasnt very nice  You guys dont like everyone dumping on all the real estate agents here.... 

By saying banking ??? Every other person if not an engineer or executive, wants to manage your money here. 

You might have to set your sights a bit more area wide and look at abu dhabi or even qatar/saudi. You can try the banks directly but with 25 years experience, imagine you are looking for a high salary/high level position. Do you have multiple language skills, w preference to arabic? Would suggest starting to network with linked in to find positions open in your job field/experience level.


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Jynxgirl for jumpin in... I have joined Linked In. No such luck yet. I am not really looking for a high salary. I am looking for something to do. This housey wifey duty I have is just not me. I have to stay in Dubai because this is where my husband's job is. Thus, Saudi and Qatar, even Abu Dhabi, are not open options for me. I was looking for a phone number which I can speak directly with a recruiter and establish a work relationship. But no one calls back, no one responds to emails. It's pretty frustrating. Thought by joining this forum maybe another American or anyone could help me out. The first message I get is a negative one. It's okay I can tolerate ignorance. Anyway, thanks for responding and your advise....


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

By the way, I am originally from Miami, Florida and the last place I resided at before coming here was Arlington, Texas. Loved it!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

07291966zeus said:


> Thanks Jynxgirl for jumpin in... I have joined Linked In. No such luck yet. I am not really looking for a high salary. I am looking for something to do. This housey wifey duty I have is just not me. I have to stay in Dubai because this is where my husband's job is. Thus, Saudi and Qatar, even Abu Dhabi, are not open options for me. I was looking for a phone number which I can speak directly with a recruiter and establish a work relationship. But no one calls back, no one responds to emails. It's pretty frustrating. Thought by joining this forum maybe another American or anyone could help me out. The first message I get is a negative one. It's okay I can tolerate ignorance. Anyway, thanks for responding and your advise....


There is a long list of recruiters with phone numbers on the sticky thread called 'READ BEFORE YOU POST'. Good luck.


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

07291966zeus said:


> Thanks Jynxgirl for jumpin in... I have joined Linked In. No such luck yet. I am not really looking for a high salary. I am looking for something to do. This housey wifey duty I have is just not me. I have to stay in Dubai because this is where my husband's job is. Thus, Saudi and Qatar, even Abu Dhabi, are not open options for me. I was looking for a phone number which I can speak directly with a recruiter and establish a work relationship. But no one calls back, no one responds to emails. It's pretty frustrating. Thought by joining this forum maybe another American or anyone could help me out. The first message I get is a negative one. It's okay I can tolerate ignorance. Anyway, thanks for responding and your advise....



Welcome to the UAE, it is not just recruiters but is a general thing here, people have a difficult time with the idea of taking 3 minutes to have the courtesy to reply to an email. But recruiters here do not work on the idea of developing relationships, they are trying to fill a job, if they don't see you fitting to one on their list they have no interest.

I really think Linked-In is the best approach, but you cannot just join. Get a membership that lets you send linked in mail. You have to find the companies you would like, and go through all their employees to find they people you think might be good to contact, either the person you think would be your boss or a head of HR type and send them a message. Still only expect a small number of replies. You will also notice that you can almost guess if you will or won't get a reply based on the nationality of the person you sent the mail to.

Good luck


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Overall, then shall not be easy for you to secure a job here in the banking industry then, I would imagine. The just jobby roles are done by paper pushers who will accept lower salaries who speak arabic. Have jordanian and palastenian friends who work in banks here and in the 6 to 8k range and working six days a week, 50 to 55 hours a week. OUCH. 

The recruiters overall are looking for higher salary/level positions to fill. Probly is a waste of time for you to bother with them. 

Maybe instead try to branch out away from banking and maybe a personal assistant or office management or if you have any hobbies, find a position that goes along that route. Isnt the easy as most roles that are non managment type are just filled with lowest person they can find but some companies do get that the drones from asia who speak english but dont understand what they are saying, urk some of the western expats 

Good luck. Many a house wife doesnt want to be a jumeirah jane here but jobs are not the easiest to come by. 

I spent a whole lot of time in Mansfield for a few years on the weekends. They have AWESOME reef stores up there. Six flags, the water park, the lovely parks for hiking... Gosh... 

And Strokers is always worth the ride up there as well 

Gosh, I am bored today at work :tongue1:


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Bankers and financial industry individuals - especially in Dubai - are a dime a dozen. That's why no one is calling you back. Recruiters have their pick now...and, sorry, you just don't entice them. There are numerous positions available out there (as evidenced by my out-of-work friends starting to get new jobs). 

Sitting back in your villa and hanging out on forums and LinkedIn isn't going to get you a job in the financial industry. You'll need to get out to the right events, show your face, and add value. There are just too many hungry individuals doing everything they can to beat you out of that job.

I bet I could go down to the DIFC/SZR area bars and throw a dirham coin and hit an out of work banker. I might have to do that soon.

oh and Izzy said - read the sticky thread. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> ...Many a house wife doesnt want to be a jumeirah jane...


Huh ? 

When I get reincarnated, I want to come back as a Jumeirah Jane...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ccr said:


> Huh ?
> 
> When I get reincarnated, I want to come back as a Jumeirah Jane...


Oh you lazy bum you 

I have agreed to lunch with a number of women on the forum who are bored out their mind here with no luck in finding any jobs.  Course most of them who message me, tend to find they dont care for dubai and are reaching out because so frustrated with being here.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Oh you lazy bum you
> 
> I have agreed to lunch with a number of women on the forum who are bored out their mind here with no luck in finding any jobs.  Course most of them who message me, tend to find they dont care for dubai and are reaching out because so frustrated with being here.


LOL, aawww Jynx maybe you can start a support group for Dubai haters, perhaps that's your calling!  

:focus:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, I forgot. You are a female. If you are an attractive female, put an 'attractive' photo on your resume.  

It forever amazes me seeing people forward their resumes for me to look over and have a photo on them. But is the way of the middle east.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Oh, I forgot. You are a female. If you are an attractive female, put an 'attractive' photo on your resume.
> 
> It forever amazes me seeing people forward their resumes for me to look over and have a photo on them. But is the way of the middle east.


I hate it, but photos are required. I'm glad old, balding white men are valued by recruiters here.

-md000/Mike


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey at least you got a job. :clap2: 
I am also applying for administrative positions and even clerical. I want to go out and meet people and see what Dubai's all about. Been here a year but I was getting my degree from the University of Phoenix online in accounting. So that kept me pretty busy. Now, I do not know have a dirty spot in my house. LOL! I have tried experimenting cooking but it does not work for me. Had to throw out my meatloaf yesterday and order pizza. :confused2: Terrible....


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

md000 said:


> I hate it, but photos are required. I'm glad old, balding white men are valued by recruiters here.
> 
> -md000/Mike


I've also noticed they want you to be up to a certain age or be a male/female. In the states they do not care about this stuff. As long as you can perform the duties the job requires is enough. This kind of stuff amazes me.


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

07291966zeus said:


> Thanks Jynxgirl for jumpin in... I have joined Linked In. No such luck yet. I am not really looking for a high salary. I am looking for something to do. This housey wifey duty I have is just not me. I have to stay in Dubai because this is where my husband's job is. Thus, Saudi and Qatar, even Abu Dhabi, are not open options for me. I was looking for a phone number which I can speak directly with a recruiter and establish a work relationship. But no one calls back, no one responds to emails. It's pretty frustrating. Thought by joining this forum maybe another American or anyone could help me out. The first message I get is a negative one. It's okay I can tolerate ignorance. Anyway, thanks for responding and your advise....


Hi - your thread/posts are making me feel marginally better. I too moved here to be with my other half. He's been out here for almost 4 years and was recruited from back in the UK so has never been in the same position as you and I are. It is very disheartening. I was in the financial services sector back home for 11 years, had a good well paid job and now I am out here I am really struggling to find work. Like you I have contacted numerous recruiter, registered on numerous websites and am on Linked In but to be honest am hearing very little back from anywhere. I have had 1 interview so far after looking properly for near enough 2 months. The job was ok - nothing like what I was doing back home but I have accepted that I need to have a total career change to work out here. Unfortunately the salary was just terrible so have dismissed it. One of the only recruitment agencies to contact me post initial meeting has put me forward for interview next week, very good reputable company but again shockingly low pay. The question is what to do?! I have been lucky enough to have been employed since leaving uni and like you am definitely not a natural housewife. Most days my conversation is limited to talking to the cats, washing up, watching telly and surfing the internet. I am slowly losing the will to live and am wondering whether I made the right move in coming out here. 
Sorry to rant on - I really should be trying to encourage you and make the situation sound more positive. Definitely won't be getting a job as a motivational speaker any time soon 
Very jealous that you are from Florida - one of my all time favourite places. Never lived there but had some fabulous holidays. Am hoping hubby will be able to get a transfer to the US one day - fingerscrossed.
Anyway won't waffle if you fancy chatting since we're in the same boat do get in touch.

Anne


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds like my everyday except I cannot have pets in this apartment. Which seems very weird because I have seen three or four people with doggies. Oh well... I think there is a new owner with new rules... 

Anyway, you are not discouraging me. You are simply expressing your feelings. I totally understand. I do not have any friends here. My neighbor who is a friend of my husband (they also work together) met a Chinese girl and now they are together. She is the nicest person in the world but cannot speak English. I cannot carry a conversation with her. She tries but it is mostly hand signals. I do not know how his friend communicates with her. So yeah, here's my email address so I can forward you my phone number.....

/removed


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I have joined linked in but has not been very helpful. I rather meet a recruiter personally. Sending my CV and waiting to see if someone contacts me is just not what I am use to. Thank goodness my husband has a job. 

Well, it was nice of you to reply to me. 

Thank you!


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Mike. I will take your advice and go out there and show my face. LOL! I need to occupy my time...


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hold up. You have 25 years experience as a banker and are applying for clericial and administrative positions? Seriously? There is a *major* disconnect here. 

In my opinion, you should really do some independent research on the banking and financial industry here. I had *assumed* you had some investment/accounting skills, but my read now is that you were a teller. Is this correct? if so, you need to do some research. The banking industry is going through a thing we call here as "emiratization". read up on it.

Another option is to put your salary expectation CLEARLY on the top of your resume (along with your picture). If I were in a management/hiring role (which I am frequently) at a bank/financial institution and I saw this American woman's resume with 25 years experience - I would only assume she wanted too much money. Remember - your CV gets 30 seconds to wow. (my current hiring process, I received over 500 cvs)

If you are interested in complaining how bad the UAE/Dubai is - start another thread or message jynxgirl. she'll help bring you down.

-md000/Mike


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay Mike. I am simply an AMERICAN seeking work in Dubai. I have 25 years experience in banking from teller to headteller to Assistant Branch Manager.. I was a single mother taking care of three children. I now how have the life I've always dreamed of. I do not need to work for money in Dubai. I need something to do. I have not put Dubai down in anyway. What is your problem?

The disconnect is that I need something to do regardless of my 25 years in banking. Don't you get it?


----------



## 291111 (Dec 1, 2008)

Why why WHY are some people just so blatantly rude in some of these forums?! These forums are a WEALTH of information for me personally but there always seems to be one 'bad apple' who makes snappy comments.. If u have nothing nice, helpful or positive to say, why say anything at all...Why can't everyone just 'play nice' *rolling eyes*


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

07291966zeus said:


> I am simply an AMERICAN seeking work in Dubai. I have 25 years experience in banking from teller to headteller to Assistant Branch Manager..


I believe I understand what Mike was thinking... Your experience is different from what some people might think when mentioned "banker". I see teller as a cashier working in a bank, and a "banker" as someone taking care of finance investment, etc.

What is the deal with the emphasized "AMERICAN" in your reply ?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

ccr said:


> I believe I understand what Mike was thinking... Your experience is different from what some people might think when mentioned "banker". I see teller as a cashier working in a bank, and a "banker" as someone taking care of finance investment, etc.


exactly. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

I emphasize on AMERICAN because the first comment I received on this forum was very rude and uncalled for. Again, I thought this forum was going to help me but all I get is some individuals putting me down. I'm out!


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't take care of investments. I simply hellp customers with their banking needs. That's all...


----------



## 291111 (Dec 1, 2008)

07291966zeus said:


> I emphasize on AMERICAN because the first comment I received on this forum was very rude and uncalled for. Again, I thought this forum was going to help me but all I get is some individuals putting me down. I'm out!


Rise above it Zeus, don't give people the power they don't deserve.. It's not worth it, all the best w the job hunting! Hope something comes through soon!


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

ccr said:


> I believe I understand what Mike was thinking... Your experience is different from what some people might think when mentioned "banker". I see teller as a cashier working in a bank, and a "banker" as someone taking care of finance investment, etc.
> 
> What is the deal with the emphasized "AMERICAN" in your reply ?


Seems like we are limited and unwanted on this forum. But that's okay. I will still be a banker no matter what. Thus, those who think a banker is simply a "cashier" should have a little respect. My whole life has been based on helping people with there financial needs. Never did I do it for my advantage. I really feel for those who see me as someone from another planet.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

07291966zeus said:


> I don't take care of investments. I simply hellp customers with their banking needs. That's all...


I highly recommend reading about Emiratization in the banking sector. An (quickly pulled) example:

http://www.eibfs.ae/EIBFS/HREmiratization.htm

In addition to the policy of placing Emiratis in the banking sector - specifically lower and middle management positions and client-facing roles - the numbers will continue to push expatriates out of the banking sector.

I would recommend finding a consultancy that deals with customer service related issues and ply your trade there. I bet with your experience that you could find something more easily than a bank. Or, you could start your own consultancy.

-md000/Mike


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

md000 said:


> Hold up. You have 25 years experience as a banker and are applying for clericial and administrative positions? Seriously? There is a *major* disconnect here.
> 
> In my opinion, you should really do some independent research on the banking and financial industry here. I had *assumed* you had some investment/accounting skills, but my read now is that you were a teller. Is this correct? if so, you need to do some research. The banking industry is going through a thing we call here as "emiratization". read up on it.
> 
> ...


Mike, if you looked at my resume and decided I wanted to much money discard my resume and move on....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Zeus, you obviously have a wealth of customer service experience, gained from your years of working in a bank, perhaps tweak your CV in that direction? It's something we are in dire need of in Dubai. By emphasizing that, I would think you could widen your scope of search. If I were you, I would send my 'new' CV round on spec to companies you fancy working for here. Don't worry if you have sent your CV in before, the way it is here, it's unlikely they will remember it, particularly if you have changed the emphasis.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

07291966zeus said:


> Seems like we are limited and unwanted on this forum. But that's okay. I will still be a banker no matter what. Thus, those who think a banker is simply a "cashier" should have a little respect. My whole life has been based on helping people with there financial needs. Never did I do it for my advantage. I really feel for those who see me as someone from another planet.



The media has a big downer on Bankers as I'm sure you know. But I'm sure they're are many different types, shapes and sizes of Bankers and I doubt that all of them were really responsible for the world wide recession lol. On the other hand, there is nothing disrespectful about being a cashier is there!!

Jo xxx


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

07291966zeus said:


> Seems like we are limited and unwanted on this forum.


How so? I'm an American and I find this forum just fine. I like to think that I'm wanted (*sniff*sniff*) and not limited in what I can say. 

In general, the forum rules and regulations are pretty open and transparent. I recommend reading them: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html 

Sometimes people get insulted a little more easily than others. If you think someone has truly insulted you, just flag it for a moderator. 

Enjoy

-md000/Mike


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

jojo said:


> The media has a big downer on Bankers as I'm sure you know. But I'm sure they're are many different types, shapes and sizes of Bankers and I doubt that all of them were really responsible for the world wide recession lol. On the other hand, there is nothing disrespectful about being a cashier is there!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I have nothing to do with the World recession... Seems like the World had a lot to do with the recession...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

07291966zeus said:


> I have nothing to do with the World recession... Seems like the World had a lot to do with the recession...


 I dont disagree with you - but , the media like to hang blame dont they !!

Jo xxx


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

md000 said:


> How so? I'm an American and I find this forum just fine. I like to think that I'm wanted (*sniff*sniff*) and not limited in what I can say.
> 
> In general, the forum rules and regulations are pretty open and transparent. I recommend reading them: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> ...


Are you American?


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

jojo said:


> I dont disagree with you - but , the media like to hang blame dont they !!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hey, I don't care... I care about me.. My post was about finding a job in Dubai... What is up with everyone posting negative stuff... It's Thursday,,, Go out or something.


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

md000 said:


> How so? I'm an American and I find this forum just fine. I like to think that I'm wanted (*sniff*sniff*) and not limited in what I can say.
> 
> In general, the forum rules and regulations are pretty open and transparent. I recommend reading them: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> ...


The only thing I was looking for was a recruiters name... Wow!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

07291966zeus said:


> The only thing I was looking for was a recruiters name... Wow!


Heres the list from the "sticky" at the beginning of our Dubai page


Recruitment agencies (+ headhunters + executive search agencies)

Agency Name Phone Number Industry 
ACR World +971 4 339 7277 Architecture, Construction, Energy, Envi... 
Appointments +971 4 390 0039 General (All industries) 
BAC Executive Recruitment +971 4 337 5747 General (All industries) 
Beresford Blake Thomas +971 4 390 0375 General (All industries) 
Charterhouse +971 4 372 3500 General (All industries) 
Clarendon Parker +971 4 391 0460 General (All industries) 
Dulsco +971 4 347 7500 General (All industries) 
Edge Executive +971 4 368 9460 General (All industries) 
Egon Zehnder International +971 4 381 0200 General (All industries) 
eMedHR.com +971 4 362 4748 Health care and Medical 
First Select +971 4 334 3461 General (All industries) 
Fish People +971 50 462 1781 General (All industries) 
Focus Direct +971 4 355 4134 General (All industries) 
Future Focus +971 4 321 7222 General (All industries) 
Gulf Connexions +971 4 337 6791 Accounting and Auditing, Banking, Energy... 
Hays +971 4 361 2882 General (All industries) 
Headway +971 4 398 7369 General (All industries) 
Hill McGlynn +971 4 299 3366 Architecture, Construction, Engineering 
Ibtikar +971 4 343 8380 General (All industries) 
Kershaw Leonard +971 4 343 4606 General (All industries) 
Korn/Ferry +971 4 204 5777 General (All industries) 
Lobo +971 4 331 3223 General (All industries) 
Medico Worldwide Recruitment +971 4 390 2238 Health care and Medical 
Michael Page +971 4 709 0300 General (All industries) 
Mosaic Search +971 4 367 1030 General (All industries) 
Nadia +971 4 331 3401 General (All industries) 
Options Group +971 4 509 6652 Accounting and Auditing, Banking, Financ... 
Personnel Network Group +971 4 336 6837 General (All industries) 
Radiant +971 4 355 1506 General (All industries) 
Sine Wave +971 4 398 5541 General (All industries) 
SOS Recruitment +971 4 396 5600 General (All industries) 
Wadi Jobs +971 4 332 8875 General (All industries)


Jo xxx


----------



## 07291966zeus (Jan 17, 2012)

jojo said:


> Heres the list from the "sticky" at the beginning of our Dubai page
> 
> 
> Recruitment agencies (+ headhunters + executive search agencies)
> ...


Thanks JOJO... I've contacted some of these.. But some are new.....Have a great weekend!


----------

